# Ramzi's Theory for gender prediction.



## Guppy051708

Has anyone compared their "result" for the Ramzi theory to that of what the actual sex of your baby was? Apparently it's about 97% accurate ( here is the study: https://hcp.obgyn.net/fetal-monitoring/content/article/1760982/1878451 ). According to my u/s at 8+3, baby was implanted on the left. Im excited to see if it's correct for me! (gender scan is april 2nd)

It is a theory based on which side the baby implanted on (so placental location) and one that can be theorized extremely early in the pregnancy.

RESULTS:

If the baby implanted on the left = :pink: 97.5% of females implant on the left 
If the baby implanted on the right = :blue: 97.2% of males implant on the right side of the uterus 



Be careful! Depending on which style of u/s you had done, can change the results. If you had an abdominal ultrasound, it is mirrored. So if your placenta is on the right, that actually means it's on the left (which would indicate GIRL). If your placenta is on the left, that means it's actually on the right (Which would indicate BOY). 
If you had a transvaginal u/s, everything is exactly how it is in your uterus, so left placenta = GIRL and right placenta = BOY.


----------



## Bethi22

It's based on left or right of the placenta not just the uterus. And yes, mine was correct.


----------



## Guppy051708

Bethi22 said:


> *It's based on left or right of the placenta* not just the uterus. And yes, mine was correct.


That's what i meant. Thanks for clarification :flower:

Thats awesome it was accurate for you! Im going to add a poll, could you please add your "vote"?


----------



## MrsTurner2012

Midwife said I released from the right ovary... Is that the same?


----------



## Guppy051708

MrsTurner2012 said:


> Midwife said I released from the right ovary... Is that the same?

not necessarily. Did she decide that at an ultrasound? If she did, then im guessing she was basing that on the side the placenta implanted on. If so, then i would say its the same. But it depends on how she knows that.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

She only mentioned it because I had a growth on my right ovary. She said the egg came from there so it's prob just a hormone sack.

How on earth do they even know where the egg came from!

Wish I knew where my placenta was now!!


----------



## wristwatch24

I'm sort of confused! In my earlier u/s I had transvaginal, and then my 12 week was transabdominal. I guess I just don't understand how to see which side he/she implanted on. In the transvaginal ones, you can see the baby on the left, and on the 12 week transabdominal one I can see that the baby's body is mostly on the right and seems like it might be attached there, but I'm not sure if that's how you determine it? If so, I would say that baby implanted on the left and would then be a girl by this theory. We aren't finding out, but I love doing these things. And every other "gender predictor" says girl lol. This is my first and I haven't a clue lol. Would it help if I attached pics?


----------



## Guppy051708

^^Oh i see what your MW means. In that case i would say you can't really conclude which side it implanted on from that. The side of ovulation isn't always the same side the placenta attaches to. So you would have to have a scan. 



wristwatch24 said:


> I'm sort of confused! In my earlier u/s I had transvaginal, and then my 12 week was transabdominal. I guess I just don't understand how to see which side he/she implanted on. In the transvaginal ones, you can see the baby on the left, and on the 12 week transabdominal one I can see that the baby's body is mostly on the right and seems like it might be attached there, but I'm not sure if that's how you determine it? This is my first and I haven't a clue lol. Would it help if I attached pics?

The thing with Ramzi's theory is that when he conducted the test, it was very early in pregnancy (about 6 weeks). According to the gender dreaming site, any u/s done after 10 weeks is too late. Im not really sure why and dont understand that, but im just saying your early early u/s would likely be more accurate than your 12 week one. But go ahead and post pics. I would love to help you out! Be sure to label the week of each and also if it was transvaginal or abdominal :flower:


----------



## wristwatch24

First one is 7w4d (transvaginal), second is 8w6d (transvaginal), and third is 12w5d (transabdominal) https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/13142_935163188529_1103925067_n.jpghttps://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/534927_935163173559_1918412756_n.jpghttps://sphotos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/326101_924625975189_1521020208_o.jpg


----------



## wristwatch24

I also have one that is 6w3d and it looks just like the first pic I posted just smaller, but it's all the way to the left.


----------



## Guppy051708

Hmm...thats really tough to tell with the images. The position of the baby has to be transverse in order to know, and none of them are...theoretically, the best looking image to base it on would be the second picture you posted. But it needs flipped bc the baby isn't transverse. If i flip it so the baby is transverse, I would say the placenta was on the left. And since its a transvaginal, that would indicate GIRL. however, take it with a grain of salt, bc i can't tell for sure since the profile wasn't transverse. You could always ask your care provider. ....yours is tough to tell. I can't make a confident guess.

do you have anymore pics from the 12 week u/s? We could do Nub theory too.


----------



## Guppy051708

So i looked at both DS1 and DS2 early ultrasounds, and they implanted on the right. So it actually was accurate for them!


----------



## wristwatch24

That's really the only one :/ They didn't give me a good nub shot!


----------



## MrsTurner2012

8+3 I can't see anything that looks like a placenta!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 48


----------



## MrsTurner2012

12 weeks n I still have no clue where it is?!under babies head?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Guppy051708

MrsTurner2012 said:


> 8+3 I can't see anything that looks like a placenta!!

I can't tell either. The baby isn't in a transverse profile either so it makes it tough to figure out.


----------



## Guppy051708

MrsTurner2012 said:


> 12 weeks n I still have no clue where it is?!under babies head?

hmm..still not sure. It's a bit too late at 12 weeks to tell anyways. 
Do you have anymore 12 week pics? You could also try Nub theory too.


----------



## MrsTurner2012

No that's the only one.

From the skull theory everyone is saying girl!

From my symptoms I'm saying girl too. Hoping for a boy tho! Eeeek!


----------



## exoticsiren

Ok 7 weeks then 8.. Babys on right then in the middle? These are abdominal ones.. Boy or girl?


----------



## Guppy051708

exoticsiren said:


> Ok 7 weeks then 8.. Babys on right then in the middle? These are abdominal ones.. Boy or girl?

I would guess girl, but can't say without seeing.


----------



## mamareckage

Though I ovulated on the left side (to the other poster who wondered, a corpus luteum cyst is what develops on the ovary that released the egg and releases the first set of hormones), the baby implanted on the right, which is an indicator of a boy. I am in fact carrying a boy :) confirmed at 18w2d at the anatomy scan and it was VERY obvious on the ultrasound lol


----------



## JessinChi

I think there is definitely something to this theory, but unless you specifically ask your tech at 6-8 weeks where the placenta is, there is no way to know. They usually flip and rotate making still images invalid. I felt implantation cramps on the right, so will be interested to see if baby is a boy!


----------



## stardust1976

Hmmm...so looking at my US from 8 weeks and 12 weeks (and reversing them because they were abdominal), AND judging from the report which says anterior placenta, AND the fact that any movement I've felt so far has been on the left or down low in the front, AND that my doc couldn't hear Nibblers heartbeat except down low towards the left, I'm going to say my placenta is on the right at the front. 

So does that indicate boy? 

Based off skull theory it's a boy, based off the fact that I was only ever sick with my son and this one (not with my 3 girls), I'd say boy. 

But I really don't know, lol!

Find out in two weeks, I can't wait! :)


----------



## pola17

Naaaaahh... to me is going to be "inconclusive"... baby implanted at the middle, and I have placenta anterior! :haha:


----------



## WantaBelly

Here is my ultrasound, what do you ladies think? Its abdominal. Its the same pic just the second one is up close
 



Attached Files:







UltrasoundJan30th.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 23









UltrasoundJan30.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## babyface15

do any of you ladies know of you can use ramzis on a later ultrasound? I only had a us at 18.5 weeks but it showed I had a left lateral placenta. does this mean my placenta is implanted on the left and I'm having a girl? 
:) xxx


----------



## smokey

Guppy051708 said:


> MrsTurner2012 said:
> 
> 
> Midwife said I released from the right ovary... Is that the same?
> 
> not necessarily. Did she decide that at an ultrasound? If she did, then im guessing she was basing that on the side the placenta implanted on. If so, then i would say its the same. But it depends on how she knows that.Click to expand...

Early ultrasounds can show what overy was last (if recent enough) active.
Apparently I ov from my left and implanted on the left but still waiting to find out gender yet.


----------



## Bethi22

babyface15 said:


> do any of you ladies know of you can use ramzis on a later ultrasound? I only had a us at 18.5 weeks but it showed I had a left lateral placenta. does this mean my placenta is implanted on the left and I'm having a girl?
> :) xxx

No, it's u/s between 6-8 weeks. After that the placenta can move and the study wouldn't apply.


----------



## WantaBelly

Bethi22 said:


> babyface15 said:
> 
> 
> do any of you ladies know of you can use ramzis on a later ultrasound? I only had a us at 18.5 weeks but it showed I had a left lateral placenta. does this mean my placenta is implanted on the left and I'm having a girl?
> :) xxx
> 
> No, it's u/s between 6-8 weeks. After that the placenta can move and the study wouldn't apply.Click to expand...

Bethi I don't know that much about it, can you look at my previous post and tell me what you think? I was measuring 6+3


----------



## Guppy051708

WantaBelly said:


> Here is my ultrasound, what do you ladies think? Its abdominal. Its the same pic just the second one is up close

First, I have to preface by saying that, unless you know if the tech flipped the wand, we can't be certain. However, assuming that this picture was taken as is (and of course we have to flip it bc its abdominal), then I would guess boy. BUT as i said that could be wrong, bc we dont know if the scanner was portraying it mirrored or not.


----------



## babyface15

Thanks! I'm trying to stay on team yellow and was a little disappointed when I thought I knew I had a 97% chance of having a girl! Now I'm back to 50/50 :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

babyface15 said:


> do any of you ladies know of you can use ramzis on a later ultrasound? I only had a us at 18.5 weeks but it showed I had a left lateral placenta. does this mean my placenta is implanted on the left and I'm having a girl?
> :) xxx

It has to be done in very early pregnancy. After 8 weeks, its typically too late because the placenta has grown and can distort our perspective of where it implanted.


----------



## WantaBelly

Guppy051708 said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> Here is my ultrasound, what do you ladies think? Its abdominal. Its the same pic just the second one is up close
> 
> First, I have to preface by saying that, unless you know if the tech flipped the wand, we can't be certain. However, assuming that this picture was taken as is (and of course we have to flip it bc its abdominal), then I would guess boy. BUT as i said that could be wrong, bc we dont know if the scanner was portraying it mirrored or not.Click to expand...

It was real fast, he stuck the wand on there, saw the lil speck of black, zoomed in and took a quick picture and turned it off. I hope you are correct, that would be Amazing!


----------



## Guppy051708

oh, sorry i meant, flipped the image, not the wand. :blush: some u/s machines are made that flip images automatically....but i'll hope its a boy since i know you want one :D Im secretly hoping mine is a girl lol


----------



## WantaBelly

ok Guppy I will send all my pink dust your way.................... ;)


----------



## smokey

Its actualy a bit of a myth that vaginal scans are true images and abdominal are reversed.
Its all to do with the angle the wand is held no matter which type you have.
There are only two real types of images, a transverse and a sagittal and moving tne wand a mear mm can make one look like the other (again abdominal and vaginal are the same).
Its all based on a cross section.
Typicaly sagittal (most pics are sagittal) the left side is belly button, right side is pelvic, top is belly side, bottom is back, there is no right or left of the body.
With transverse images they are more as you see it on the scan pic but the sonographer can change from one to the other with half a flick of the wrist without you even knowing.
Unless the sonographer tells you exactly what is where as they are doing it you arnt going to be able to tell left from right from a scan picture.
Again there no differance or mirror image between a vaginal or abdominal scan.


----------



## soon2be6

Hi Guppy051708,

I see where you have been awesome with the gender prediction. Will you please take a look at my scan and tell me what you think? Its at 6wk 4 days and its a trans vag u/s
 



Attached Files:







2013-12-10 21.54.04.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Starry Night

I forgot to ask where the placenta was for this baby. With my son I had asked during a 6 week scan because I was having some one-sided pain and wanted to know if it was related. So the doctor told me the placenta was on the right. So the theory was correct for my son.

With this pregnancy I had a scan at 7 1/2 weeks and the sac was definitely on the left side. I was also told that's the side I ovulated from. So we'll see. I'd really like a girl.


----------



## maybebayb

My placenta is on the left and I am having a boy :)


----------



## Lionheart03

Hi, can I get help with mine?? :)

My first ultrasound was at 7 weeks 5 days and done ABDOMINALLY. 

https://i288.photobucket.com/albums/ll188/Dani-Lyn661/baby7weeks5days.jpg


----------



## Cntaylor0524

Could someone tell me exactly how this works? I have a scan abdominal view at 8 weeks 3 days
 



Attached Files:







29329.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## hanni

Cntaylor0524 said:


> Could someone tell me exactly how this works? I have a scan abdominal view at 8 weeks 3 days

It's only accurate to 8 weeks apparently, but judging from yours anyway I'd guess boy!


----------



## campn

Any guesses on mine?

This is at 6 weeks with transvaginal u/s.
I'm fairly sure the baby implanted on the left side cause I had cramping on that side.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Countryxgal7

I'm 7 weeks and 2 days in this picture, it was transvaginal but I can't tell where the placenta is! Help?!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 2


----------

